# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  Κουπόνι $20 από pcbgogo

## louisdong

Γεια σε όλους, είμαι ο Mike από το PCBGOGO.


Έχουμε ασχολούνται κυρίως με PCB πρωτότυπα και συναρμολόγηση υπηρεσιών κατασκευής για περισσότερα από 10 χρόνια. Τώρα, για να προσελκύσετε νέους πελάτες, μπορείτε να εγγραφείτε για έναν λογαριασμό στην ιστοσελίδα μας για δωρεάν κουπόνι αξίας 20 $. Με άλλα λόγια, χρειάζεστε μόνο $ 5 για να αγοράσετε ένα PCB. Φυσικά, δεν έχει σημασία αν αγοράζετε ή όχι, επειδή αυτό το κουπόνι θα κατατίθεται πάντα στο λογαριασμό σας.

Επιπλέον, εάν η παραγγελία σας υπερβαίνει τα $ 50, θα σας παρέχουμε δωρεάν ένα T-shirt.
QQ图片20181016154616.jpg

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Γεια σε όλους, είμαι ο Mike από το PCBGOGO.
> 
> 
> Έχουμε ασχολούνται κυρίως με PCB πρωτότυπα και συναρμολόγηση υπηρεσιών κατασκευής για περισσότερα από 10 χρόνια. Τώρα, για να προσελκύσετε νέους πελάτες, μπορείτε να εγγραφείτε για έναν λογαριασμό στην ιστοσελίδα μας για δωρεάν κουπόνι αξίας 20 $. Με άλλα λόγια, χρειάζεστε μόνο $ 5 για να αγοράσετε ένα PCB. Φυσικά, δεν έχει σημασία αν αγοράζετε ή όχι, επειδή αυτό το κουπόνι θα κατατίθεται πάντα στο λογαριασμό σας.
> 
> Επιπλέον, εάν η παραγγελία σας υπερβαίνει τα $ 50, θα σας παρέχουμε δωρεάν ένα T-shirt.
> QQ图片20181016154616.jpg



  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
q

----------

